# Movement in old 75g tank!!



## Kimberly

So i am shaking right now! I was daydreaming staring at my 75g (which i still haven't tore down, the only thing running is the heater, why i dunno) and i saw movement!! At first i thought i was crazy, but i saw two little black eyes staring back at me!! I have no idea what kind of fry this would be. They are TINY. So far i netted 3. I attempted to move them to my 5g. But I can hardly see them, so unsure if they are moved or not.

I also have noticed tiny things moving on the inside glass. I mean speck of dust tiny, but they are moving. Could this be some type of bacteria? I did see a fry try to go after one.

Any clues on what you think the fry are would be great. Also, what should i do with them once i get as many as i can into the 5g? Right now the 5g just has a heater going. My hob would just suck them right up and create WAY to much water movement.

Oh and i tried to take pictures, but the camera can't even see them.

UPDATE: I've spoted one in the 5g so far!. Switched from net to turkey baster. Caught one more with turkey baster. So i'm for sure up to two.
Looks like i know what i'm going to be doing the rest of the day lol


----------



## lohachata

what kind of fish did you have in the 75 previously ?
sounds like as tetra or a barb or danio...


----------



## OhYesItsMe

It's a dead fish ghost haunting you from the past!!! Bacteria are too small to be seen and don't have eyes so it is probably a fry, the only other thing I can think of is misquito larva. Sounds cool.


----------



## Kimberly

lohachata said:


> what kind of fish did you have in the 75 previously ?
> sounds like as tetra or a barb or danio...


Everything that is in my 125g. So Columbian tetra or glofish (so danio) possibly??


----------



## Kimberly

OhYesItsMe said:


> It's a dead fish ghost haunting you from the past!!! Bacteria are too small to be seen and don't have eyes so it is probably a fry, the only other thing I can think of is misquito larva. Sounds cool.


Well its weird. Because the fry have the black eyes. And are a little larger. But then there are these smaller spects, that appear to have a tiny tail. But no eyes that i can see. They move in jerky movements.


----------



## Ponera

OhYesItsMe said:


> It's a dead fish ghost haunting you from the past!!! Bacteria are too small to be seen and don't have eyes so it is probably a fry, the only other thing I can think of is misquito larva. Sounds cool.


Some nematodes, oligochaetes and other invertebrates can be seen with the naked eye in your tank.


----------



## Kimberly

Ponera said:


> Some nematodes, oligochaetes and other invertebrates can be seen with the naked eye in your tank.


Alright, so tiny little specks dancing around= some kind of invertebrate

Fry= Might be tetra or danio

Thanks guys for the help. So my next question.. How do i go about feeding these fry..?? I have "first bites". But other then that nothing.


----------



## Ponera

Many of them will eat things like rotifers and that are already in the water.

If they are as small as you say, they likely will graze on bacteria, rotifers, nematodes and other small organisms.


----------



## lohachata

you will need a finer food than first bites...something under 100 microns....get a 1 gallon jar or clear container..tank water and a piece of lettuce...place it in a real sunny window..in a few days should be green...that is infusoria...excellent first food..... the fry are certainly from the glofish or the columbians....very few stores offer foods small enough to feed fry that small...you would most likely do ok by putting a few dry oak leaves in the 5 gallon with them...that will also start infusoria and other tiny edible critters...


----------



## OhYesItsMe

I think the ones that have a jerkey movement are mosquito larva. And the others are fry.


----------



## Ponera

OhYesItsMe said:


> I think the ones that have a jerkey movement are mosquito larva. And the others are fry.


Nematode movement is more jerky and is pretty distinct, it could be them. Mosquito larvae usually need to be near the surface so their spiracles can siphon air: http://www.mosquitobarrier.com/images/larvae.jpg


----------



## Kimberly

lohachata said:


> you will need a finer food than first bites...something under 100 microns....get a 1 gallon jar or clear container..tank water and a piece of lettuce...place it in a real sunny window..in a few days should be green...that is infusoria...excellent first food..... the fry are certainly from the glofish or the columbians....very few stores offer foods small enough to feed fry that small...you would most likely do ok by putting a few dry oak leaves in the 5 gallon with them...that will also start infusoria and other tiny edible critters...


So once the water starts to turn greenish. Should i just add a little at a time to the 5g as a feeding? Or how should it be done to best help the fry?

And just a update for everyone. I have found 12 fry so far. Moved them into the 5g. But since they are so hard to see, even in the 5g, I am unsure as to how many are currently alive. I still continue to scan the 75g tank to try and find more fry. So far I am finding a couple everyday.

Oh another question. I have noticed that one fry is larger then the others. Could this just be because he found more food? Or is it possible he hatched first? I was just curious.


----------



## lohachata

many fish can be continuous spawners..so the bigger fry is probably a little older...
just pour a little into the fry tank 3-4 times a day...replace water removed with tank water....you will need that culture for a couple of weeks or so...by then you should have purchased some good high quality fry food....


----------



## Kimberly

lohachata said:


> by then you should have purchased some good high quality fry food....


What would you recommend?


----------



## lohachata

since i don't buy commercial foods for my fry i don't really know what is out there except for what i use...you will need a food that is under 100 microns..not easy to find...one of the foods i use costs me $165.00 a pound..but it is rated as one of the top 5 micro foods in the world..i also have a couple of others that i use....
PM me your address and i will send you a couple of small samples...that should help to get these little ones going..no sense in you buying any kind of quantity of them..


----------



## finnedfish123

That sounds so cool! You are so lucky to have freshwater fry... It is hard to hatch the eggs I hear and you didn't do on purpose! Wow! I laughed when I read it....


----------



## Kimberly

Sad Update: I'm pretty sure only one fry is still alive. They are hard to see, but I can only find one swimming around at a time. I have not found anymore in the 75g. So Out of the 12, i have a death toll of 11 .

Oh well, I will just try get that last one to adulthood.


----------



## hairychicken101

so sad update us on what they look like as they grow


----------



## Kimberly

hairychicken101 said:


> so sad update us on what they look like as they grow


I will for sure post pictures! I have a feeling that the fry are from my Columbian tetras..

But on a positive note.. I think one of my female swordtails is going to drop tonight!


----------



## lohachata

you should have food tomorrow i hope...sorry i couldn't get it to you sooner...
on the positive side....now you know that they will breed for you....set up a breeding tank for them...


----------



## Kimberly

lohachata said:


> you should have food tomorrow i hope...sorry i couldn't get it to you sooner...
> on the positive side....now you know that they will breed for you....set up a breeding tank for them...


I am so grateful that you are sending me the samples! Thank you so much! I am pretty sure they prob died because of the stress of moving tanks.
Well I know the female will breed again. The male that I suspected of fathering them died last week. But she is already dancing around the other Columbian tetras. So we will see in time.


----------



## Kimberly

I finally got my camera to focus on the fry! So the picture isn't great, but at least you can kind of see it!!


----------



## OhYesItsMe

Nice it looks healthy do u know what kind of tetra it is


----------



## lohachata

great job kim...look through the foods....S-1 and Micro Krill first...then S-2 and Mini Max..
and so on as they grow....you should have enough to last awhile..


----------



## Kimberly

OhYesItsMe said:


> Nice it looks healthy do u know what kind of tetra it is


It is either a Columbian tetra or glofish (danio)



lohachata said:


> great job kim...look through the foods....S-1 and Micro Krill first...then S-2 and Mini Max..
> and so on as they grow....you should have enough to last awhile..


Again thank you so much! I hope that I can help get this little guy to adulthood!


----------



## Kimberly

I can not believe how fast this little guy is growing!! He is already 1/4 inch long!


----------



## lohachata

Kim....look real close...are there 2 fins on it's back...one just forward of the caudual peduncle..if so then it is a columbian tetra..if not it is the glofish..


----------



## Kimberly

lohachata said:


> Kim....look real close...are there 2 fins on it's back...one just forward of the caudual peduncle..if so then it is a columbian tetra..if not it is the glofish..


After staring at him until my eyes hurt i gave up.. I will try again tomorrow and the day after until I can tell.. But i must say that i am hoping for a columbian tetra.. BUT either way all I really care about is getting him to adulthood


----------



## Kimberly

Here are some pictures I took today..

What do you think John?


----------



## lohachata

at this point i would say it is a danio..either zebra or glofish(actually the same fish)...the body shape isn't right for the columbian or black skirt............the dorsal fin is set too far back on the body i am not able to see and adipose....


----------



## Kimberly

Glofish it is! I am happy as long as i can get him grown haha.. But it will be interesting to see what color he turns out to be! I had one of each color at the time of the spawn.


----------



## lohachata

here is something that a member of our club told me about the glofish..lets say you had some greens...when you breed them ; each successive generation will get a little deeper in color..not all offspring but a percentage of them...those you pull to breed separately....
it will be interesting to see how your little glofish turns out....


----------



## Kimberly

UPDATE: The little guy is still going strong. You can not tell in the picture but he is starting to look a little pinkish.. But only time will tell on what color he will be!


----------



## Kimberly

Well almost 7 weeks later and the fry is still going strong. He is now almost 2 cm long. Bright pink in color and clearly the offspring of two of my glofish.


----------



## lohachata

beautiful...now you know that you can spawn them and get more pretty babies....just follow instructions for zebra danios...


----------



## ZebraDanio12

That's awesome!


----------



## iheartfish:)

I thought glofish were sterile... This is extremely interesting. According to the "creators" of glofish, they are made sterile.


----------



## snyderguy

iheartfish:) said:


> I thought glofish were sterile... This is extremely interesting. According to the "creators" of glofish, they are made sterile.


I heard that as well. This is really interesting to see that this fry came in that pink color...


----------



## lohachata

maybe in the beginning they were made to be sterile (radiation or whatever) but that ended quickly...a few folks in our club here have been breeding them for a number of years...
and no it is not illegal to breed and sell them....how else would you find them in all the stores....


----------



## snyderguy

Think about that though, technically you could do this with any animal. If you wanted a pink elephant that produced more pink elephants, no problem!


----------



## Kimberly

iheartfish:) said:


> I thought glofish were sterile... This is extremely interesting. According to the "creators" of glofish, they are made sterile.


I remember reading that as well when i did research to find out more about them. But as John said


lohachata said:


> maybe in the beginning they were made to be sterile (radiation or whatever) but that ended quickly. . . . how else would you find them in all the stores


 this would only be possible if they could reproduce. Plus, I'm sure they say that so people don't attempt to spawn their glofish since this would take away from their profits.



snyderguy said:


> I heard that as well. This is really interesting to see that this fry came in that pink color...


It was very cool to watch him color up. Going from a translucent little guy to a bright pick. I don't intend to get the glofish/danios to spawn again, but if they do on their own, I will be happy to raise what ever fry I find. But this goes along with all my other fish as well (except my swords, I have a special project going on with them ;-) )


----------



## Ladayen

They are intended to be sterile. Obviously it doesn't work on all of them or the damage is undone. Yes it is illegal to bred/sell them. They are a patented product that cost millions of dollars to produce. The stores have them because of licensed distribution. The risk of being caught/charged is quite low but it is there, the fines are very high and in the extreme could be over $1,000,000 plus jail time.

Basically it's like pirating music, but in addition to interfering with a company's income you are also reproducing a trade secret. Numerous people that tried to mass breed these shortly after becoming available were charged and basically left penniless.


----------



## P.senegalus

That's cool that you bred glofish! I had a group of the pink glofish once.


----------



## toddnbecka

It's legal to breed/raise them, but not to sell them.


----------



## austinroberts23

Breed em and charge for the food and water you've used to raise them


----------

